# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  موقع الشيخ سعد بن ناصر الشثري

## أبو حاتم الرازي

موقع صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ سعد بن ناصر الشثري

عضو هيئة كبار العلماء وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للأفتاء

الموقع الرسمي للشيخ سعد بن ناصر الشثري

ساهم في نشره لا حرمك الله الأجر

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

بارك الله فيك يا اخي  أبو حاتم 
الموقع يطلب منك قبل تحميل اي كتاب التسجيل 
والتسجيل صعب للغاية  يخبرك [ان تاريخ الميلاد غلط غريبة  يا اخي

----------


## ابن رجب

فعلا الموقع لايقبل التسجيل ,, وقد جربته البارحة بعدأن وضع الرابط .

----------


## حسام68

إذا كان اليوم آحاد فأدخل بعده ( 0 ) يكون على يسار الرقم ، وكذا الشهر أيضاً كما في المثال التالي :  
07/02/1968
وهو يقبل التسجيل ،،،

----------


## النبهاني الشمري

اين الموقع

----------


## فتح البارى

> اين الموقع


هناك موقعان للشيخ!:
الأول(ولعله الأفضل)= http://www.alshathri.net
والثاني= http://www.abuhabib.com/index.aspx
وأظن أن الأول هو الموقع الرسمي..

----------

